# Black walnut tree pruning



## ktops (Jan 3, 2006)

How far back can you cut a mature black walnut tree?

Can I cut it all the way back, or should I just trim the outer brances?
Its starting to overwelm the corner of the yard in which its located.

Thanks,

Klaus


----------



## Redbull (Jan 3, 2006)

Got pics? Also why is it considered overwhelming? Avoid removing whole limbs if possible. Are you doing the pruning?


----------



## sheisonthemoon (Jan 3, 2006)

If my husband was home i believe he'd say that you should not cut more then 1/3 of the tree at once. What you asked rang a bell, but i'm not sure if that applies to black walnut.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 3, 2006)

Long branches can be shortened to lessen sprawl. You must leave enough growing points on the branch for it to live.If you reduce only the lower and not the upper, the lower will tend to get shaded out.

Cmon take pictures; it's cheap and easy.


----------



## Grumpy Kakapo (Jan 15, 2006)

Depending on you climate but i would only prune a walnut in fall leaf as you could put it under a lot of stress by sap loss .


----------

